# Corel Painter X Glitch



## mrkwst (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm a teacher and I just bought my daughter a new Wacom Tablet and Painter X. She has a new 17" iMac Intel but from the gitgo she has had a problem with the Painter GUI (as described below). Since I bought Painter with an Educational discount Corel will not address her problem via email. I've uninstalled/installed the program three times. I am hoping you can point us new directions.

Thanks.

Mark

Date: Wed, 25 Apr 2007 10:44:21 -0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)
To:	[email protected]
From:	"Support" <[email protected]> Add to Address BookAdd to Address Book Add Mobile Alert
Subject:	Painter X error [Incident: 070424-000171]

Recently you requested personal assistance from our on-line support
center. Below is a summary of your request and our response.

If this issue is not resolved to your satisfaction, you may reopen it
within the next 7 days.
Thank you for allowing us to be of service to you.

To update your question from our support site, click the following
link or paste it into your web browser.
http://www.corel.com/rightnow/redir...hp&p_refno=070424-000171&p_created=1177457473

Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Painter X error

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response (Mario) - 04/25/2007 10:44 AM
Dear Katie,

Thank you for contacting Corel Customer Support Service.

Please Note: The Product that you have submitted a support request for 
does not qualify for free support via e-mail.

Academic software is sold at a discounted price. As such, this product 
does not include the cost of technical support.

However, Corel offers the following support options for Academic 
customers:

* Self-Serve support via the Corel Knowledgebase at 
http://support.corel.com. 
* Peer-to-Peer support via the Corel Newsgroups at 
http://www.corel.com/newsgroups.
* Live fee-based telephone support.

Full information regarding Corel Support Services offering can be found 
on the web at http://www.corel.com/support.

Regards,
Corel Customer Support Services
http://www.corel.com

Auto-Response - 04/24/2007 07:31 PM
Title: Is my Corel Software affected by the changes to Daylight Savings 
Time?
Link: 
http://support.corel.com/scripts/ri...d_adp.php?p_faqid=760261&p_created=1172847387

Title: Activation and Installation Instructions: Corel® Painter® X
Link: 
http://support.corel.com/scripts/ri...d_adp.php?p_faqid=760238&p_created=1170688452

Customer (Katie Sauer) - 04/24/2007 07:31 PM
*Every time I open Painter X, after a few minutes i'll click on the 
color palette and it will disappear, with my desktop appearing in the now transparent palette window. The color 
palette window will still be there, but a chunk of the window is missing.
If I go to the desktop and then go back to Painter, the color palette 
will be there again, but it will continually repeat this cycle.
I've uninstalled and reinstalled twice, it did not help.

before: http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/reiiane/Picture1.jpg

after: http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/reiiane/Picture2.jpg

Can this be fixed?

Thank you.*

Question Reference #070424-000171
---------------------------------------------------------------
Product and Services: Painter
Sub-Product: Painter X MAC
Topic: Error
Sub-Category: Other
Contact Information: [email protected]
Date Created: 04/24/2007 07:31 PM
Last Updated: 04/25/2007 10:44 AM
Status: Responded
Type of Inquiry: Technical Assistance
Serial Number: PF10CEX-0114204-JQN

System Details
---------------------------------------------------------------
MAC OS X G5
OS Version: 10.4.9
1 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Free Disk Space: 103 GB


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You would probably do better posting this at a Corel based forum---I don't know of many in here who are even familiar withthe software. Most use Photoshohp, Illustrator etc.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Have you tried updating the drivers for the tablet?


----------



## Ghiangelo (May 15, 2007)

i looked at your jpegs showing the problem and noticed that you have a black GUI interface. if you're using Shapeshifter for GUI themes this might be the problem. disable the custom GUI and try out the system interface only.


----------



## daddy (Apr 28, 2007)

I've the same problem. Clicking the tab key twice will bring them back w/o losing anything. Works for me.


----------

